# DE or own?



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi 

I've had a run of BFN using own eggs and donor eggs at IM.  More recently, it appears I have immune issues (runs in our family also).  Had the usual doppler etc, all fine and DH has no probs.
Anyway, I had the ovarian reserve test done which is more accurate than FSH tests.  It has come back good and indicates I have an above average egg reserve for my age (I'm 35).

Please help, I don't know what to do.  Should I try using my own eggs and investigate the immune issues?

I am really shocked and confused.

Jo
x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Jo
I think your best bet would be to get some professional advice.  The immune board has good contacts of doctors you can see regarding immune issues, and tests you can have done.  I went to Dr ******* (Harley street) where you can get some immune tests done.  Its about £600 or so and might give you an indication if anything is amiss.
Could you use your own eggs on a cycle, and get pgd done on them to see the quality?  you are young and if your fsh test comes back i would say go for your own eggs while you can.  I would try and do a cycle, stimulate as much as possible and see how many eggs you can get, and freeze, that way you have a stockpile of eggs at age 35!  (This is whati wish I had done)

You can always go to donor later down the line. (I say this because you are young, and if you have the time and energy you might want to perserve a bit longer)

  Another option is to go to a clinic, use your own eggs, and perhaps see if you can have a donor lined up if this doesnt turn out ... (the clinic thinks the quality of your eggs isnt good)

My gut instinct would be to try with your own while you can (I know this costs money, invovles possible disappointment, and I see you have had treatment before ... so you have been down this road).  I wish i had gone straight to ivf with my own eggs to "test the quality".  Instead i was told my "miscarriage" was unfortuanate, try again ... by the time i realised that there were issues, i could only go on to donor eggs (or at least made that decision for myself)

I wish you lots of luck, and every success with your choice ....


----------

